# Super Cute bunny dresses!



## mochi_ball (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi everyone -

I found this site recently with the cutest bunny dresses. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/AnnieElleBunnies

Isn't it just the most adorable thing on earth? Love the little bows on the head. hee hee.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

my bunns would NEVER put up with dresses, lol! I tried and failed miserably with halloween costumes - I'm still so sad that Nala didn't get to be a dinosaur . best I can do with them is get a tiara onto Nala (it wouldn't stand up on Gazzles )


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 6, 2013)

The tiara is so cute! Does she mind it? or try to get it off?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 7, 2013)

it was probably going to fall off on it's own soon enough, but no, she didn't seem to care a bit


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 7, 2013)

Those dresses are adorable! Recently I found Petco made some Christmas bunny outfits. I bought one outfit for Ripley and then I also bought one clearanced from halloween. I'd never seen these made for bunnies before. The ones on the etsy shop don't look that difficult to make; I may try to sew something like this for my buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

Ohhh how cute, mine would never keep these on, Snowy might for a little while but the other two would have them off in two minutes...would love to be able to dress them up for some photos but no chance of that anic:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol it's funny because my bunns don't mind at all! I can put them in shirts, bows, dresses, and they don't even care!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

Bunnylova4eva said:


> Those dresses are adorable! Recently I found Petco made some Christmas bunny outfits. I bought one outfit for Ripley and then I also bought one clearanced from halloween. I'd never seen these made for bunnies before. The ones on the etsy shop don't look that difficult to make; I may try to sew something like this for my buns.



they DO?? I only saw cat/dog stuff at Petco for halloween... haven't looked at christmas stuff.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep! I was shocked! The Christmas ones were the first i'd seen, then I saw they'd also made special Christmas harnesses. Then I checked the clearance bin and found a bunny outfit from halloween clearenced- $.75 So, I got that and the Christmas outfit. I'll take pics of my buns in them maybe and post them  I'd check now because at least at ours all the Christmas stuff is 50% off which was a bonus.


----------

